# Zfs improved



## graudeejs (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow, today, for the first time when I did root rollback FreeBSD didn't hang.

For those who are wondering, up until now, when I did rollback or root, everything went fine, except, that FreeBSD hanged and I had to reset PC (rollback was successful)

It seams that this is now fixed.... wooot


----------

